# Fiesta engine bay detailing... anyone done one? Any advice?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As per title.

I'm keen to give the engine bay on my Fiesta mk7 a going over, since it's rather dusty and dirty compared to how I keep the rest of it.

However, compared to some of the engines I see done on here... it's quite *"busy"* in terms of exposed stuff, inc. some parts of the loom (brightly coloured bits middle right, above the intake tubes), other parts of the loom just wrapped in electrical tape it looks like, the starter motor (left, metal), the rear of the battery (the bit not covered by red on the right), and loads of random bits of tubing everywhere!

So any advice/pointers on bits to cover, and your preferred method (i.e. clingfilm etc).

Also, I don't have a dedicated product like a megs super degreaser... but have bilberry, generaly APC, Orange pre-wash etc... any of these do for a general tidy up? Have some 303 aerospace, so that parts fine.

Some example pics below of the engine bay. These are not mine, hence they're new/clean looking (like mine once was)! Credits go to a chap on Saxperience's pic that google images brought up, and one from Evo's review of it.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

on my brand new swift i just covered up the air intake, grabbed my very cherry wheel cleaner diluted 4-1. sprayed agitated and rinsed with a low pressure hose. engines can take alot more than people think after all how do they get dirty in the first place? water from underneath the engine.....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I do as above but with bilberry now, don't be frightened to hit it with the jetwash. The onky place I'd watch on yours is the plug wells.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very busy that is...
A good few use the Bilberry for engine bays.
Check the forums if there are particular issues with certain components and if so just cover them to be safe when cleaning off.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

only be careful with electrics if you are using a pressure washer which i never see a need for tbh


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I use automart G101, then dress it with autosmart finish


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I did my girlfriends Mk7 bay a while ago - never covered anything up.

Pressure washed on a delicate setting just being careful around the exposed electrical bits, APC and various brushes, rinsed and 303'd


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think it's too busy, just not got some fancy cover or a large inlet manifold distracting you...

problem i've found with the more shiney dressings is they tend to attract the oil and residue engines build up quickly. 3m tyre dressing seems to have done well

This is mine after purely a quick wipe down with G101 (done every other wash or 2-3 weeks)










Nothing else really needed IMO


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

did mine on thursday evening ready for a big meet yesterday, APC, envy brushes and several cloths, no rinse at all. dressed with CG v.r.p dressall (very underrated on tyres imo).



excuse my finger getting in the way lol


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers fellas! No dead engines or electrocutions then? :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not here  can't see the point of using a PW or hose if the engine isn't too bad in the first place - i'd rather use a handful of cloths myself


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not here  can't see the point of using a PW or hose if the engine isn't too bad in the first place - i'd rather use a handful of cloths myself


Yeah, may start soft, and work up if needed. Think I'd only fancy open hose... for wimp based reasons.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how dirty is it phil? a hose with an adjustable spray attachment is ideal if needed as its easier to dictate where the water goes / does'nt go....


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope no problems at all here :thumb:

Pressure washer was needed for hers as the car was almost 18months old and had never been touched. Once on top of it it's a breeze as Kev said


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> how dirty is it phil? a hose with an adjustable spray attachment is ideal if needed as its easier to dictate where the water goes / does'nt go....





adlem said:


> Nope no problems at all here :thumb:
> 
> Pressure washer was needed for hers as the car was almost 18months old and had never been touched. Once on top of it it's a breeze as Kev said


Yeah, similar to this one Adlem mentions.... hasn't been touched for 21k. Seems mainly dusty rather than greasy etc.

Thought I may have a brush about with APC and a wipe with after, hose if that's not working... and step up to bilberry if it's a PITA to shift. No problem we've got an open hoze/gun attachment that should be alright on sprinkle I guess.

You fellas run it to dry things out after?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I started hers and left it to run for 5 mnutes or so after, then switched off, sprayed with 303 and left it :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You can take a hand pump sprayer to aid direction and stream control..


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

When I did mine recently for the first time (i30), I liberally sprayed APC everywhere, worked it with a paintbrush then wiped it down with a few damp microfibres. Dried then dressed with AG V&R. Worked great.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive done a few engine bays now and never had a problem blasting it with the pressure washer.

I spray apc everywhere , work in with a brush then spray over again.

I then let the engine run while i rinse it off with the PW, quick sweeps across, dont hold it in one place


----------

